# Bolivians spawned :)



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey those Bolivians from Tabatha spawned 

I set up a bunch of rocks along the front of my 90 and they quickly got to it and laid some eggs . Didn't waste any time either within 18 hrs there's eggs.

Here's some pics:

Spawning area (and the grooming thereof) :










And the spawned:










Closer:










And even closer, the eggs:










Happy fish, happy me.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Tetra's are known for eating eggs and fry though so those bolivians have their work ahead of them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow, good work brandon! Way to really turn that tank around!

Good luck with the spawn!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Holy frig Brandon, *CONGRATULATIONS!!!*  

There's a plethora of information on hatching and rearing fry. I hope you're more successful than I was (they always got eaten).

TDF was looking at the pics of your tank and we're both so happy that they have such a great new home!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Meek, Thanks Tab, (thanks tdf)

Ya the tank is awesome, really.. so lush and beautiful.

I did a 50% WC last night, not sure if thats alright with eggs. Hopefully I didn't kill them all. I'm sure there will be more spawnings though if I did.

It was a rough night for the eggs it looks like the Tetra's swooped in like ninja's in the night and wiped out a quarter of them or something.

I read somewhere about syphoning out the eggs or fry.. might try that but I'd need a few things to house them properly, not quite there yet.

I'll keep you all posted for sure


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow I went out for the morning and just came back.. almost all the eggs are gone and there's no Bolivian guarding them anymore.. In fact out of the 6 rams in the tank all of them are hidden except one on the other side of the tank..


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Arg! That was quick. 

Another option would be to remove the rock completely and put it in its own tank... Like that 2.5g you found on the curb!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree with Tabatha. if you can save a few, that's better than none.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Ya I need to get a sponge filter for it..

Those Serpaes are evil..

I thought those Rams _guard_ their eggs .. wimps.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

XbrandonX said:


> Ya I need to get a sponge filter for it..
> 
> Those Serpaes are evil..
> 
> I thought those Rams _guard_ their eggs .. wimps.



ROFLAO! And you thought they were all tough and violent.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I have half a mind to jump in there and kick some fin


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

XbrandonX said:


> I have half a mind to jump in there and kick some fin


Don't make me call the THS!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> Don't make me call the THS!


Too funny!


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Okay, so understanding that I don't have a sponge filter is it possible for me to place the rock into the 2.5G and just change the water with water from my tank every day to keep it fresh for a week till I get a sponge filter?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

XbrandonX said:


> Okay, so understanding that I don't have a sponge filter is it possible for me to place the rock into the 2.5G and just change the water with water from my tank every day to keep it fresh for a week till I get a sponge filter?


Would be worth trying.

sucks loosing a spawn. I've lost a few from waiting a little too long to intervene.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

XbrandonX said:


> Okay, so understanding that I don't have a sponge filter is it possible for me to place the rock into the 2.5G and just change the water with water from my tank every day to keep it fresh for a week till I get a sponge filter?


If you have an airstone, then stick it in there, as it will keep the water circulating.

Also, a better option might be the fry saver, if you can manage that rock in there.

Damn tetras.....


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I had to go out earlier and just returned now. 

There aren't any eggs left at all.

I'll have to do some research and be prepared for the next time. I'm happy they're spawning though, that's a good sign.


----------

